# How does this grab ya' ?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I slabbed some curly/burly redbud today. The spalted one is 4" thick and 14" wide (5 feet long). The close up is, well just a close up to show kinda what it looks like fresh cut into. The chunk with the water bottle is 6" thick and has to weigh 150+ lbs, just burls and curls. Not everyones cup of tea, but those who do know what they are seeing, there it is. Easy 1/4 ton of killer turning stock (5000 ? $2 pens blanks for example)


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

good chunk there, rip that tree.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats one h____ of a scoop


----------

